# Extra Firefox Profil mit Verknüpfung vom Desktop starten?

## qwerik

Hi,

ich bin neuerdings mit Gentoo konfrontiert habe als Windows User aber leider fast gar keine Ahnung davon. Ich bräuchte Hilfe beim benutzen eines "personalisierten" Firefox...

In einem PC-Pool stehen bei uns mehrere Gentoo Rechenr wo ich mich mit einem Account an melden kann. In diesem Account steht mir etwas Speicherplatz und ein eigener Desktop zur verfügung. Leider ist es so, dass jedes mal wenn ich mich an einem der Rechner abmelde werden meine Firefox Einstellungen gelöscht und beim nochmaligen anmelden arbeite ich mit einem frisch aufgesetzten Firefox...

Ist es möglich auf meinem Desktop eine Verknüpfung zum Firefox ab zu legen die ein selbst erstelltes Profil starte, dass ich in meinem kleinen, zur Verfügung gestellten Speicherplatz, abspeichern könnte? Bei Windows kann man eine Verknüpfung zum Firefox erstellen und auf eine Profil inder Verknüpfung verweisen mit dem man arbeitet...

psl Help

----------

## Finswimmer

```
$firefox  --help

Usage: firefox [ options ... ] [URL]

       where options include:

Firefox options

        -P <profile>            Start with <profile>.

        -ProfileManager         Start with ProfileManager.

Usage: firefox [-flags] [<url>]

```

Das sollten die Optionen sein, die dich interessieren.

Soweit ich weiß, solltest Du um Profile mit Leerzeichen ein " " setzen:

firefox -P "mein eigenes Profil"

Tobi

----------

## franzf

Ich denke du hast Pech :/ Irgend etwas löscht beim Ausloggen deine Daten. Denn Firefox führt ein default-Profil, indem History, Bookmarks, usw. gespeichert werden. Wenn das Default-Profil nach einem Neu-Einloggen nicht mehr existiert, wird garantiert auch jedes andere Profil nicht mehr existieren.

Du kannst ja mal ein neues Profil anlegen, zu diesem wechseln und bissl rumsurfen und bookmarken, usw.

Dann loggst du dich aus und wieder ein. Starte den Profile-Manager von Firefox (firefox -ProfileManager). Existiert dein neues Profil noch? Kannst du es laden? Alles noch in Ordnung? Wunderbar, dann kannst du dir auf deinem Desktop einen Starter anlegen  :Smile: 

----------

## qwerik

Ich habe in meinem Speicherplatz ein Profil mit dem ProfilManager erstellt und eine Verknüpfung auf dem Desktop...

so sieht der Starter Befehl in der Verknüpfung aus:

firefox -P "/hdisk2/stud/qwerik/Firefox_Profil"

aber trotzdem startet Firefox leider das Profil nicht sondern zeigt mir immer nur den ProfilManager  :Sad: 

Hängt es damit zusammen, dass ich keien Zugriff auf die Ordner /hdisk2 und /hdisk2/stud habe? auf alles was nach /hdisk2/stud/qwerik kommt habe ich zugriff

pls help

----------

## firefly

 *qwerik wrote:*   

> Ich habe in meinem Speicherplatz ein Profil mit dem ProfilManager erstellt und eine Verknüpfung auf dem Desktop...
> 
> so sieht der Starter Befehl in der Verknüpfung aus:
> 
> firefox -P "/hdisk2/stud/qwerik/Firefox_Profil"
> ...

 

nein der parameter -P erwartet keinen pfad zu einem profil sondern einen profil namen.

Nim stattdessen den parameter  -profile

----------

## Christian99

EDIT: firefly hat eine einfachere Lösung gepostet, während ich das geschrieben habe   :Confused: 

das mit dem --profile Parameter steht aber interessanterweise bei "firefox --help" gar net dabei.

Nein, es ist kein Problem, dass du auf die Elternverzeichnisse keinen Zugriff hast, sondern ganz normal.

Du kannst aber bei Firefox's -P option nicht direkt den Pfad angeben, sondern nur den Namen mit dem du das Profil im Profilmanager erstellt hast. Zu welchen Namen welcher Ordner gehört wird in der ~/.mozilla/firefox/profiles.ini gespeichert. Das wird ja anscheinend beim ausloggen aber gelöscht. Laut http://www.firefox-browser.de/wiki/Profiles.ini kann man aber den Speicherort dieser Datei nicht ändern.

Was noch möglich wäre:

Öffne eine Konsole (Je nachdem was auf euren rechnern installiert ist: z.b. "Terminal" oder "Konsole" zu finden im Startmenü unter "System" oder "Zubehör").

Dort machst du dann

```
mkdir /hdisk2/stud/qwerik/.mozilla
```

danach dann

```
nano /hdisk2/stud/qwerik/start_firefox.sh
```

falls irgendwie sowas wie "nano not found" kommt ersetzt du nano durch "vim" oder "emacs" (Zur Erklärung: nano vim und emacs sind Texteditoren. nano ist unter gentoo Standart und sollte im Normalfall verfügbar sein.)

Dort fügst du dann das ein:

```

#!/bin/bash

rm ~/.mozilla

ln -s /hdisk2/stud/qwerik/.mozilla ~

firefox &

```

Speichern bei nano mit Strg+o beenden mit Strg+x

dann machst du

```
chmod u+x /hdisk2/stud/qwerik/start_firefox.sh
```

und danach

```
/hdisk2/stud/qwerik/start_firefox.sh
```

das sollte firefox starten, und davor links anlegen, die von deinem homeverzeichnis, in denen firefox nach seinen dateien sucht ins datenverzeichnis zeigen, das nicht gelöscht wird.

wenn das alles funktioniert, kannst du dann auf deinen Desktop einen Starter erstellen der auf diese start_firefox.sh datei zeigt.

wenn irgendwas nicht funktioniert, sag nochmal bescheid

Christian

----------

## firefly

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> EDIT: firefly hat eine einfachere Lösung gepostet, während ich das geschrieben habe  
> 
> das mit dem --profile Parameter steht aber interessanterweise bei "firefox --help" gar net dabei.

 

stimmt habe diese option auch nur durch nen websuche gefunden. Der Parameter ist hier beschrieben

----------

## Hollowman

Hallo

Ich kenn den Pool   :Very Happy: 

Meld dich mal bei mir, dann nehmen wir uns dem Problem mal an.

Sebastian

----------

## qwerik

Danke für die vielen Antworten, es hat mit dem Befehl "-profile" funktioniert!

----------

## Hollowman

Ursache warum der Kram nicht gespeichert wurde war:

die Datei ~/.mozilla/firefox/adblockplus/patterns.ini wurde nicht im Homedir gespeichert. Somit gingen bei der Abmeldung immer die Regeln verloren.

Sebastian

----------

